# Kegel exercises



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried Kegel (pelvic floor exercises) for anything? I have a slight incontinence problem and I've read Kegel exercises might help. If anyone has tried them for whatever reason, did they work??


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by nightsounds:Has anyone tried Kegel (pelvic floor exercises) for anything? I have a slight incontinence problem and I've read Kegel exercises might help. If anyone has tried them for whatever reason, did they work??


They do, most definitely. Esp if you pee when you sneeze or hit a tennis ball real hard, or jump down off a horse, etc. I've been doing them since my first baby was born, in 1978. I've had lapses, and the incontinence returns if I don't keep it up.You have to do them faithfully, but fortunately, that's easy to do, cause no one knows you're doing them! Coming up with a ritual helps, like while you're watching the news, etc.Carla


----------



## 18599 (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried to do Kegels,but it feels like I am squeezing wrong muscles. How can I know it is right muscle?


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, to know if you're doing it right, when you urinate, squeeze the muscle to stop the flow.It is the same muscle. I used to squeeze everytime I went through a doorway. That way, it became a habit. It worked ok for me. I sometimes don't squeeze enough before I sneeze though.


----------

